# Dressage potential?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Heck, I might be counting my chickens before they hatch again, but we'll see 

Just seen this fella, and rather like the look of him. There is one confo picture that looks like he may be rather butt high :S

He's 6, 169cm, and out of Weltmeyer.

You can click the picture to enlarge, and there is a button 'video1' that you can click and there are 4 videos you can watch.

He's done well so far, with the level he is at, but he weaves... I have no experience, so anyone who can say yeah no issues or stay away please do!

I'm not a fan of the riders hands, position or constant nagging either, but we will see what you have to say 

weltino

TIA!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He's a little straight in his back legs. The photo makes his front legs look a little bit over at the knee. Can you get any more pics of him?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I could ask, he's slightly out of price range right now however its a breeder so they're used to being knocked down  I will see what happens with the girl... saturday& sunday I have people, and to confirm a date next week with another.

Who knows!

But if she does sell, I will enquire further!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know what "weaves" means. He looks perfectly lovely to me, but I have pretty low standards, no doubt. the rider may have been a bit inflexible with the hands, maybe. I could see it in the walk a little.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Weaving is where they stand in their box and move their head and neck from side to side from stress or boredome....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh yes, now I remember. I was thinking it was some sort of gait oddity and was looking for it in the videos. like "paddling". 

I think his confo is really nice.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL nope.. just minor weaving.. think it might be worth looking then.. may have to butter my grandparents up for the extra 1k, but if its worth it... saying that, there are always horses for sale haha!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Duffy, I'm sorry--I didn't know about the video. He seems quiet--certainly you could use THAT!!
I don't see any front leg problems in the video or with his movement. He doesn't extend well, but perhaps that is a training issue.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

that's alright corporal LOL, there are 4 videos in total, under the video screen there are 4 icons each is a video. He's only a baby and is currently at the level I was at when I had my schoolmaster, but needs some refining. Technically at that level he should be on flying changes and medium work but of doesn't say much. Naturally the price concerns me as its rather low so would have a 5 star vet check done. Just one to keep in the pipelines for now I suppose!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i looked at ten seconds of each vid and not impressed by his movement. no reach through the fore and not much from behind, from what i see he doesn't even track up naturally, perhaps when pushed but...not sure there. to be perfectly honest, he moves like a western pleasure horse that's going a bit too fast. but that's just my two cents and aren't worth much!


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

ok, so first things first. Im on my cell and can't see the video, and can't enlarge the picture, so working off a tiny picture! Will try again at home.

But first, leg is too straight. He has decent pelvic length so he'll engage with work, but it will never be natural to him, and it'll be a constant battle. It isn't helped by the fact it looks like he doesn't have a strong loin to compensate. Don't like how his neck ties in to his shoulder either.

Honestly, I would pass. This is a horse that, with a ton of work, will do the movements but never be competitive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Meh. Not terrible but he doesn't do anything for me. He looks heavy in the bridle but that could be a training thing. Even so, it's not much fun to fix (but I did it and got an awesome horse). His movement was all right but he had his hind legs less underneath him than my Shire cross at her most strung out moments and doesn't seem to have much freedom through the shoulder. Again, hard to know if it's the heavy handed rider blocking the movement or just his way of going.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> Meh. Not terrible but he doesn't do anything for me. He looks heavy in the bridle but that could be a training thing. Even so, it's not much fun to fix (but I did it and got an awesome horse). His movement was all right but he had his hind legs less underneath him than my Shire cross at her most strung out moments and doesn't seem to have much freedom through the shoulder. Again, hard to know if it's the heavy handed rider blocking the movement or just his way of going.


Yeah that rider did NOT help him at all.. he seemed like he was struggling to go along, no happy step in his gaits that I saw. With the right person he'd do much better.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You can do better than that, I much prefer Duffy!

AND, it's an orange Weltmeyer - run away!!!!!!


----------



## Horsey4me (Jan 24, 2012)

It did say Platz vor price! So if you did wanted him there is room for neg. the price.
If its a"haendler " who is selling him,you would be able to neg. a lot(if you good) lol
I like him,the rider I find terrible.
good luck!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

He's posty in his hind end, and stands over at the knee. He's not deep enough in his flank, and is short in his back. He seems to be built downhill, which is an issue because it makes it hard for him to reach and engage his back, which is essential for dressage. 

He has a nice head with big eyes and small ears. He is extremely cute, and looks to have a very good foundation and to be a sweet boy. His movement looks like it'd be quite rough, but to be honest I don't know what to say about it. The fact that he was more than willing to make an attempt at performing for that rider says a bit about his good nature...

I don't know...

Running off of very little sleep, and I'm a nervous wreck about state finals on Saturday, so sorry if that didn't make any sense. Just judging horses here for practice

Your choice!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Echt Horsey  I only look above my price if its a dealer and VHB, you can knock lots off! Well I might have someone today, tomorrow, Sunday and next week. Keep those fingers crossed people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

sorry guys, didnt see all the other posts! Just woken up! I will see what happens with Duffy first, the rider on him is IMO working his front end by lforcing his head down and nagging where as she's letting his butt trail. Horsey, its a zuchter, not haendler, I'm not sure if they also knock the price down much? Kayty a Ginger weltmeyer is better that a Ginger donnerhall haha!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Really?? Lol. I think he does look over at the knee in the pic, however I don't see it in the video so it might just be a light/postural thing. He is far from posty behind and has nice short cannons all around. Angles in the hind look decent to me.

I really like the look of him in the videos too. He has a correct trot, is nice and supple in the topline and obedient to the seat and contact, although the girl doesn't always know where he spur is. He gives me the impression of a horse that has been correctly and consistently been ridden up to the contact and is very willingly going around as I would expect from a first level horse. He looks to me like he is very ready for shoulder in, half pass and starting flying changes.
The canter looks good, flat and a little short behind but I would want to ride him and see him in an area where cantering in a straight line is a possibility before chalking that up to anything more than a naturally large canter in a small area. I would have also liked to see his walk completely free, but it looks mostly unobstructed.

This one is one of the first I've seen who is worth the fuel money to go out and have a look at and a ride of.
Good luck!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

that also means I'm getting better at looking through videos haha!! Thanks anebel. He's only a baby still, so plenty of life left in him! With something like that I would be able to start some comps this year. Think someone is coming today to look at Duffy too. Fingers crossed. I will video the ride in any case. Or any ride to be honest. Um just worried the price is low cause he's a nutter or Ill!!!! We will see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe I should look at the video then haha, I didn't like the look of him terribly much in the photo! 
Not a big Weltmeyer fan, they're flashy, but I don't mesh with them. I'm not into that 'make me, I dare you' temperament that so many of them have. 
Will suss out the video when I'm home from work


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

First thing I noticed when I saw his picture, was nice back legs, almost posty but not quite. I also saw a nice back and croup, looks so athletic. He looked fine in the video, responsive, doing all that was asked of him. His rider is certainly not terrible, she rides well, not perfect (who is?) but very European type style, I am not an expert in dressage by any means, but this is just what I see, my opinion. He looks a like quality bred horse that has potential, but again I am not an expert in dressage, but what Anabel said made much sense to me.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well...EVERYTHING has been put on hold.
My darling mare decided she was going to have a 38,7 fever. Fantastic. Well planned. Thanks for that Duffy ahaha

So phoned the people, and changed the appointments to next weekend.. they have no problems. I can't believe in the entire time I've had her, nothing apart from that coronet band thing, and now... this!

She just doesn't want to be sold haha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Aaannndd he's sold.


----------



## Horsey4me (Jan 24, 2012)

Awww sorry Duffy...good luck on your search!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh, I still have to sell Duffy first LOL!

Just keeping an eye on the market for now


----------

